# Anyone can compare the $159 KF vs the original KF?



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Can someone discuss what's changed beyond the extra RAM?  I'm interested in the KFHD, but honestly the size of the $159 KF works better for me.  So is it worth upgrading the original KF to the new one?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You mean, between the current $159 model and the HD?  In fact they have the same amount of memory: 16GB, though the original Fire only had 8GB and there is a version of the HD7 with 32GB due in late October.

The screen is much improved, there's a camera on the front and a skype app pre-installed.  There's a microphone and way better speakers.  And text-to-speech now works on books from Amazon.

That's just off the top of my head.

If you go to the Kindle page at Amazon (links above in the KB banner area) scroll down about 2/3. . . .there's a nice chart that compares the models that are available.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think Zero is wanting to know if it's worth upgrading from the original Fire to the new basic revamped $159 Fire (not the HD). 

If anyone has done that and has experience of both, they could help with a direct comparison.

But as Ann says, if you go to the product page there is an extremely detailed description of all the features including a list of all the technical details, which will tell you pretty much everything you need to know about the new version, to compare with your current Fire.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry if I wasn't clear...yes, as Linjeakel said.  I'm wondering if its worth upgrading the original KF for the new $159 version.

Beyond the additional RAM (now 1GB vs 512MB)...would the new features alone be worth upgrading (in your opinion).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems to me there's essentially NO difference between the original Fire and the one currently priced at $159 in the US. I bought the original so was able to access the tech specs page and compare it to the one currently available.  

The ONLY difference I can see is that the newer one is slightly lighter. . .by maybe half an ounce and there are hundredth of inches variance in the dimensions stated which, honestly, could simply be because they only took the measurements to 1 decimal place rather than to.  It does NOT have any more memory -- still just 8GB. (Which confuses me because I, too, thought I'd understood that it would have double the memory of the original.) It's, essentially, the same basic tablet device it was before, in pretty much the same case, just priced cheaper now.

The $199 model is the 'standard' now: the one we refer to here as the HD7.  It has the HD screen, additional memory, better sound, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who might be interested, here are the original Fire tech specs:

*Display* 7" multi-touch display with IPS (in-plane switching) technology and anti-reflective treatment, 1024 x 600 pixel resolution at 169 ppi, 16 million colors.
*Size (in inches)* 7.5" x 4.7" x 0.45" (190 mm x 120 mm x 11.4 mm).
*Weight* 14.6 ounces (413 grams).
*System Requirements* None, because it's wireless and doesn't require a computer.
*On-device Storage* 8GB internal (approximately 6GB available for user content). That's enough for 80 apps, plus 10 movies or 800 songs or 6,000 books.
*Cloud Storage* Free cloud storage for all Amazon content
*Battery Life* Up to 8 hours of continuous reading or 7.5 hours of video playback, with wireless off. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as web browsing and downloading content.
*Charge Time* Fully charges in approximately 4 hours via included U.S. power adapter. Also supports charging from your computer via USB.
*Wi-Fi Connectivity* Supports public and private Wi-Fi networks or hotspots that use 802.11b, 802.11g, 802.11n, or enterprise networks with support for WEP, WPA and WPA2 security using password authentication; does not support connecting to ad-hoc (or peer-to-peer) Wi-Fi networks.
*USB Port* USB 2.0 (micro-B connector)
*Audio* 3.5 mm stereo audio jack, top-mounted stereo speakers.
*Content Formats Supported* Kindle (AZW), TXT, PDF, unprotected MOBI, PRC natively, Audible (Audible Enhanced (AA, AAX)), DOC, DOCX, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, non-DRM AAC, MP3, MIDI, OGG, WAV, MP4, VP8.
*Documentation* Quick Start Guide (included in box); Kindle Fire User's Guide (pre-installed on device). Additional information available online.
*Warranty and Service	*1-year limited warranty and service included. Optional 2-year Extended Warranty available for U.S. customers sold separately. Use of Kindle is subject to the terms found here.
*Included in the Box* Kindle Fire device, U.S. power adapter (supports 100-240V), and Quick Start Guide.

You can find the current model specs on the product page at Amazon.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I was looking for a thread that says what the difference is between the Kindle Fire 1st and 2nd generation. They look alike, but they are listed as different models here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=sv_kinh_9?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200127470

The reason I'm wondering is that a friend of mine just received one for your birthday last week. Her daughter has the original fire. I was just emailing her about them being different generations, but I have no idea what the difference is. I looked at hers and showed her my Fire HD 7" last night and that was when I first realized that she didn't have the HD. She hasn't done anything besides read books on it so far, so she asks me questions now and then. I looked up something for her and just noticed the page that I posted above with the Gen. 1 and 2 being listed as different models, and each having it's own help page.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I see on the sales page for the KF 2nd gen.:

All new - 40% faster performance, twice the memory, longer battery life 

Twice the memory?  Isn't that the 8GB?  Didn't the 1st gen. have 8GB?


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I see on the sales page for the KF 2nd gen.:
> 
> All new - 40% faster performance, twice the memory, longer battery life
> 
> Twice the memory? Isn't that the 8GB? Didn't the 1st gen. have 8GB?


There are two types of "memory": storage and program (RAM). Storage memory stores the programs (files which must be stored somewhere) and data (documents, photos, movies, etc.) . When the programs are run, they require working memory where they can interact with the CPU and data.

Working memory (RAM) was 512 mb in the original Fire, and 1 gb in the new Fire if I recall correctly. Most devices have considerably more storage than RAM.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I have one of each, now. The User Interface is a little different. I bought the newer one for my girls for Christmas. I like it a lot. Wish I'd bought one for each of them!


----------

